# My rescue dog just amazes me how smart she is. Video



## silvergts1998 (Apr 23, 2010)

I got her 1.5 years ago and I think she's about 3 years old. She was taken away from her owners because of abuse and neglect. I can't imagine anyone wanting to hurt her. She is just so amazing and has so much self control. I put some chicken in front of her and she won't eat it unless she is told to "eat". I have no training and my first dog. Just looove her!



Annie chic on Vimeo


----------



## BGSD (Mar 24, 2011)

That's pretty amazing to be honest. Great self control. The fact that she stops eating and drops it is even more impressive.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Annie is a very pretty girl.


----------



## Branko (Feb 11, 2010)

impressed! very good girl.


----------



## billsharp (May 3, 2011)

Amazing. Beautiful dog, and cute avatar--your daughter? How is Annie with her? Is Annie skittish around people, things? Sorry for being nosy, but I'm always curious about what you can learn about a rescue's mysterious past from their current behavior.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

I'm walking a line between saying great job and please stop doing that to her. (no offense) I guess I'm wondering what goes through her head when you say eat, then make her spit it out, then eat again. 

I'd be worried about creating food issues. Not because there's food in front of her that she can't eat until you say so, most of us train that, but because you're making her drop the food after you tell her it's okay to have it. I hope that makes sense.

Again, no offense, I'm impressed that you've gotten her to do this. If it was anything but food, I think it would be just as impressive.


----------



## silvergts1998 (Apr 23, 2010)

Whiteshepherds said:


> I'm walking a line between saying great job and please stop doing that to her. (no offense) I guess I'm wondering what goes through her head when you say eat, then make her spit it out, then eat again.
> 
> I'd be worried about creating food issues. Not because there's food in front of her that she can't eat until you say so, most of us train that, but because you're making her drop the food after you tell her it's okay to have it. I hope that makes sense.
> 
> Again, no offense, I'm impressed that you've gotten her to do this. If it was anything but food, I think it would be just as impressive.


No offense taken. She eats just fine. I try to limit her food intake because I don't want her to be heavy. She knows what I am doing is teaching her obedience and yielding when I tell her to. At the end all she cares about is that she gets to eat her chicken. I just love this German Shepherd! First one ever. With hunting season coming up she will get to eat a lot of deer scraps which she just loves!

The picture in my avatar are not my kids. I wish they were. They are my neighbor's twins. They love my dog and she seems to do well around others. If she doesn't know them then she can be shy but not aggressive. She loves going to my friend's farm and riding in the back of my truck...she just loves that truck. She doesn't bark and hasn't since we got her. She was abused when we got her...so that might explain her not barking and being shy. She's fit right into our family and the cats don't mind her. What's funny is our older cat still rules the house. Annie moves out the way when she walks by and knows the pecking order.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Whiteshepherds said:


> I'm walking a line between saying great job and please stop doing that to her. (no offense) I guess I'm wondering what goes through her head when you say eat, then make her spit it out, then eat again.
> 
> I'd be worried about creating food issues. Not because there's food in front of her that she can't eat until you say so, most of us train that, but because you're making her drop the food after you tell her it's okay to have it. I hope that makes sense.
> 
> Again, no offense, I'm impressed that you've gotten her to do this. If it was anything but food, I think it would be just as impressive.


I have to agree with this. I see so many people do this with dogs and they are usually people with control issues. Why don't they (you) just let the dog eat? Why do yo have to prove you are in charge to that degree? If the dog had food aggression I would understand trying to gain control over that. Otherwise (JMHO) it's teasing the dog unnecessarily.


----------



## silvergts1998 (Apr 23, 2010)

PaddyD said:


> I have to agree with this. I see so many people do this with dogs and they are usually people with control issues. Why don't they (you) just let the dog eat? Why do yo have to prove you are in charge to that degree? If the dog had food aggression I would understand trying to gain control over that. Otherwise (JMHO) it's teasing the dog unnecessarily.


Well, I'm not a dog expert, but all I know is that I don't have an electric fence, she never roams outside the yard..never even without me watching. She never had an accident in the house, she has never bitten anyone or even shown aggression to others or my cat, she sits in the back of my truck with no supervision and never has jumped out..even when I was in the store for hour. I don't need a lease when walking because she walks side by side without a hitch. Reason why I think...it's because I am consistent with her and she knows what to expect out of me and vice versa. People tell me at times to let her be a dog. Not sure what that means, but maybe they are saying let her chew things, let roam, be disobedient and whatever dogs do. Like I said I am no expert, but I do think being in control has set the expectations and allowed her to be an indoor dog and get along with everyone. Like I said i am no expert.


----------



## billsharp (May 3, 2011)

FWIW, I don't see much difference between this and all the videos posted here on how to teach a dog to "leave it". I'm sure the OP lets her eat--but the bond and discipline evidenced by the video of this dog is remarkable. The descriptions of her temperament are also incredible, especially if she was an abused rescue. Love the pics of her with the little girls. If she is truly that great a GSD, I hope she gets a lot more of that chicken!!


----------



## kennajo (May 20, 2011)

I have a gentle soul just like your girl. Jake was a rescue when we got him and he is just the sweetest dog. I think *they know and appreciate* what they have now compared to where they were before.


----------



## silvergts1998 (Apr 23, 2010)

billsharp said:


> FWIW, I don't see much difference between this and all the videos posted here on how to teach a dog to "leave it". I'm sure the OP lets her eat--but the bond and discipline evidenced by the video of this dog is remarkable. The descriptions of her temperament are also incredible, especially if she was an abused rescue. Love the pics of her with the little girls. If she is truly that great a GSD, I hope she gets a lot more of that chicken!!


Yes, At 10pm at walmart the chicken they have cooked goes on sale for $1.00 and we typically split the chicken.


----------



## GSD84 (Apr 27, 2011)

She is beautiful! I absolutely love her colour!


----------



## silvergts1998 (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm just curious...Is her face different than most other shepherds? I'm not bragging, but I hear that allot that she is pretty. I think she is but maybe I am having a hard time telling her traits from other GS dogs, I figured she was your typical looking GS? I always thought she looks like she is wearing mascara on her eyes.


----------

